# cichlid question. im new here.



## alhen (Aug 25, 2010)

i have 3 ice blue in my 15gallon tank is that ok?
should i put more fish?
im new to cichlids and i dont know the basics in this kind of fish.
and also, how long would i take for a cichlid to reach its mature size??


----------



## JMatthew (Sep 7, 2010)

You really need a much larger size aquarium for African cichlids - 55 or greater is best for most. The good news is that you can and should also introduce A LOT or africans into that size aquarium...


----------



## alhen (Aug 25, 2010)

ok thanks:animated_fish_swimm


----------

